# I need great watermelon



## aokpops (Jun 13, 2020)

For a long time all we got was crap for watermelon . This seedless tasteless thing needs to end then cut it up put in Tupperware what a joke . I want seeds full of falvor on the rind . I want about a 2 inch thick piece full slab with salt and spoon and seeds like it was years ago . After a hot ass day at work There are people that needs this . Were not so lazy we can't spit some seeds


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hard to find old fashioned dinosaur egg type water melons. Everything here is now seedless and tasteless. I saw them in the market about 3 years ago but I have not seen them again.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## muddstopper (Jun 16, 2020)

I love yellow water mellon. I have never been able to grow a mellon, not enough rain I guess. Had a bolw of mellon last night. Its a wonder My heart doesn't bust because I put a ton of salt on mellow.


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jun 16, 2020)

You had me until salt and spoon were mentioned.


----------



## pbilly (Apr 20, 2021)

im lucky we still get full on watermellon here. i recently learned to buy the ones that have the big nasty spot on the side which indicates that it stayed on the vine longer and will have much more flavor. they are grown here so we still get em


----------



## Karrl (Apr 21, 2021)

We grow watermelon; seedless, shaded, yellow, and the dark green sugar babies. Have to agree that seedless is my least favorite, but if you let them ripen properly they can be pretty good.

The main reason we grow the big seeded ones is to pollinate the seedless ones, as they are the big seller. You can use special fruitless melon plants to pollinate but we like to have the variety for our customers.

Honestly imho the yellow dolls and sugar babies taste the best. Problem with the yellow ones is you have a very small window to pick them before they start to get pithy.

And Pbilly is on the money, a nice yellow spot where the melon sat on the ground is a good indicator of sweetness.


----------



## olyman (Apr 28, 2021)

the op needs a brain examination...…...


----------



## pbilly (Apr 28, 2021)

who is the op


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 28, 2021)

pbilly said:


> who is the op


Means Original Poster.


----------



## pbilly (Apr 28, 2021)

lol oh


----------



## olyman (Apr 28, 2021)

pops, get a brain examination......


----------



## chucker (Apr 28, 2021)

aokpops said:


> For a long time all we got was crap for watermelon . This seedless tasteless thing needs to end then cut it up put in Tupperware what a joke . I want seeds full of falvor on the rind . I want about a 2 inch thick piece full slab with salt and spoon and seeds like it was years ago . After a hot ass day at work There are people that needs this . Were not so lazy we can't spit some seeds


like the good ole day's pop's!!!


----------



## lone wolf (Apr 28, 2021)

olyman said:


> pops, get a brain examination......


Why what did he do?


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Apr 28, 2021)

I am pretty good at picking out great watermelons. The spot that is sitting on the ground needs to be vanilla colored. During the summer when it is not a fire year I would pack up my stuff for cutting wood which usually included three good size. About 1 PM when cutting is supposed to stop I would pull out a watermelon from the cooler and get a big slice out to pick out the seeds. So for an our or so eat watermelon take a nap. When all the watermelon was gone I knew it was time to go back home. Of all my projects eating watermelon at the end of the day was the best thing ever. Thanks


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 23, 2021)

aokpops said:


> For a long time all we got was crap for watermelon . This seedless tasteless thing needs to end then cut it up put in Tupperware what a joke . I want seeds full of falvor on the rind . I want about a 2 inch thick piece full slab with salt and spoon and seeds like it was years ago . After a hot ass day at work There are people that needs this . Were not so lazy we can't spit some seeds


ah-h to be young again! and summertime... school's out and watermelon on a hot July day...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 23, 2021)

Ted Jenkins said:


> I am pretty good at picking out great watermelons. The spot that is sitting on the ground needs to be vanilla colored. During the summer when it is not a fire year I would pack up my stuff for cutting wood which usually included three good size. About 1 PM when cutting is supposed to stop I would pull out a watermelon from the cooler and get a big slice out to pick out the seeds. So for an our or so eat watermelon take a nap. *When all the watermelon was gone I knew it was time to go back home. Of all my projects eating watermelon at the end of the day was the best thing ever.* Thanks


me, too!

*thump... thump*... tink! *thump... thump*... tink! *thump... thump*... tink!

here, this one! should be perfect....

ice cold watermelon is


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 23, 2021)

muddstopper said:


> I love yellow water mellon. I have never been able to grow a mellon, not enough rain I guess. Had a bolw of mellon last night. Its a wonder My heart doesn't bust because I put a ton of salt on mellow.


me, neither! but they grow well here. i never put salt on any watermelon, but like a dash on cantelope....

Texas watermelon field


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 23, 2021)

Blue Oaks said:


> You had me until salt and spoon were mentioned.


me?, i for one like watermelon and spoon... carve down thru the middle with it in a icy cold one! yum! bite by bite! yum....


well, you get the idea.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 23, 2021)

pbilly said:


> im lucky we still get full on watermellon here.  i recently learned to buy the ones that have the big nasty spot on the side which indicates that it stayed on the vine longer and will have much more flavor. they are grown here so we still get em


that's how i do my homegrown tomatoes... reddish on vine and pick. let ripen on kitchen counter. ... til first spot shows up. that is as ripe as it is going to be. at that point  but usually, anything reasonably red is great, too... i put up 50 quarts couple years ago. still tasty as ever!


----------



## Ted Jenkins (May 23, 2021)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> me, too!
> 
> *thump... thump*... tink! *thump... thump*... tink! *thump... thump*... tink!
> 
> ...


I have learned not to worry about thumb thumb but weight color and size but it is all good. Thanks


----------



## lone wolf (May 23, 2021)




----------



## iowagold (May 23, 2021)

try these folks
*https://www.burpee.com/*
look for heirloom seeds...
or check in with the amish folks!


----------



## holeycow (May 23, 2021)

lone wolf said:


> Why what did he do?


I took Oly's post as sarcasm. I thought it was funny.


----------



## farmer steve (May 24, 2021)

After selling thousands of watermelons over the years here are my favorites. Seeded will be the variety Sangria. Seedless will be Revolution. Yellow seedless will be Solid gold. A creamy white to yellow belly is a good indication of the melon being ripe.


----------



## farmer steve (May 24, 2021)

My customers always liked this trick when I showed them. A straw from a corn broom works best.


----------



## thomasjf (May 24, 2021)

Come on down to SW Louisiana pops. Black Diamond, Sugar Town-"said to be the sweetest of the sweet"" as well as several other varieties. Even the orange meat melons are more like I remember back in the 50's. Several peddlers set up roadside thru our season. Most don't mind sampling them either. 
Right now we are still suffering with the South America imports, but won't be long.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 25, 2021)

lone wolf said:


>



wonder how many here can actually remember them on regular tv scheduling?....

i met 'Spanky' in person. as an older adult... my Dad knew him....


----------



## olyman (Dec 4, 2021)

aokpops said:


> For a long time all we got was crap for watermelon . This seedless tasteless thing needs to end then cut it up put in Tupperware what a joke . I want seeds full of falvor on the rind . I want about a 2 inch thick piece full slab with salt and spoon and seeds like it was years ago . After a hot ass day at work There are people that needs this . Were not so lazy we can't spit some seeds


you need a shrink evaluation...…….


----------



## Huntaholic (Feb 5, 2022)

farmer steve said:


> My customers always liked this trick when I showed them. A straw from a corn broom works best.



Came to post this, but you beat me to it. I haven't even watched the video but I know how to do it. Lay the straw down crossways across the melon, if it rotates to the stem, that melon is perfect.


----------



## jolj (Apr 14, 2022)

Stars & Moons or cannon Ball, red or yellow. Rattlesnake, is a good one too.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 25, 2022)

we had some last nite with dinner....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jul 25, 2022)

Ted Jenkins said:


> I have learned not to worry about thumb thumb but weight color and size but it is all good. Thanks


sometimes i bring along my mallet! ~


----------

